
USDA Pomological Watercolor Collection - Tomte
https://usdawatercolors.nal.usda.gov/pom/about.xhtml
======
spthorn60
See also
[https://www.instagram.com/pomme_queen/](https://www.instagram.com/pomme_queen/)
for some true color photographs of heirloom apple varieties.

